# Hit and Run... almost back together!



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey guys. I just got my bumper and fender back from the paint shop this week and we started fitting everything back on last night! Hood's alittle bowed from getting hit as well so it's not perfect yet and well and the DS headlights not completely right yet either so we need to check a few things out but it's very close to being done! I'm so excited to drive it again! :beer:

Hit and Run pics!... never found the guy :banghead::banghead::banghead:

http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy135/drumlife22
/Resampled952012-02-039522-39-2295230.jpg


















Pic with the new bumper on... dont have one from the side that was hit yet but will soon!













UPDATE

Got the new hood on and notice the driver side fender sucks in alittle. Anyone have an idea of what else might be bent? I replaced the funky look pan that the front of the fender bolts to so I no that straight. I feel like one thing need pulled out alittle and everything will be about perfect.





























Update Again

After Some adjusting the front end is just about lined up now! At the shop today to get an estimate to fix the vibrations! Some new pics...


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Updated! Lets here some feedback! 

Oh and the hood isn't staying with that black stripe so no worries :beer:


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks great! I had the same thing happen in the same spot just wasnt as bad.. Those bumpers are expensive from the delaership! They laughed when i was able to stuff it in my car for the hour drive home :thumbup:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> Looks great! I had the same thing happen in the same spot just wasnt as bad.. Those bumpers are expensive from the delaership! They laughed when i was able to stuff it in my car for the hour drive home :thumbup:


Ha yeah they're real expensive! It was an easy fit into my GLI though luckly when I picked it up for my painters! Didnt want to scratch it.

Oh and it drives rough now as well... There's a bad shimmy now and I'm having my A Arm and coilover check by a good local shop to make sure nothings bent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like your troubles are about to begin


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Sounds like your troubles are about to begin


Well when i first bought it it wasnt smooth. little by little I got it smooth and the week it got hit we had just got it about perfectly smooth... now this. But insurance will cover whatevers wrong


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Put my friends wheels on and realized the bad vibration isnt from my rims so we now start the process of emilination :beer:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Update from the weekend! Doing Work... Also put the GLI on coils this weekend :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

IF your control arm ends up being OK..... 
judging my the impact on the first photo it looks like the car hit your wheel. 

i would guess the subframe attachment points where the control arms connect is bent. 

buy a new subframe and control arm. put in a new wheel bearing while you are at it. 
if that doesnt fix it.... 
go to a garage that has a frame straightener, and find out if the frame or subframe is damaged. they will tell you right away. 
it is either the frame rail or the subframe, or the control arm.


----------



## Darkside GTi (Mar 13, 2011)

looking good man:thumbup:


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Looks like the axel and tie rod are the only things messed up yet. So I'll replace those and if it doesn't seem right after that I will start looking more into bent things. The shop said that nothing looked bent as far as A-arm or coils but they did find those things wrong.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

consider wheel bearing as well then.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Justin do you still want those winter tires? I need to get rid of them ASAP.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks speed I will see how it feels after that's all on, I dont here the grown of a wheels bearing. The ones in my Jeata are shot and I can feel it and hear it. 

James are they good for anymore winter use?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I only ran them for a year. I just need to get them out of the garage before they get thrown away


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah I'll take them


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Looks like the axel and tie rod are the only things messed up yet. So I'll replace those and if it doesn't seem right after that I will start looking more into bent things. The shop said that nothing looked bent as far as A-arm or coils but they did find those things wrong.


 Spindles tend to bend when things hit them. Stupid soft cast iron.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

20v master said:


> Spindles tend to bend when things hit them. Stupid soft cast iron.


 Thanks you I will check them out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> Yeah I'll take them


 Come get them this weekend


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Come get them this weekend


 Great you pick my birthday weekend in which I'm up in New York from Friday to Monday :sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pick them up another weekend then haha


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

So my insurance is sending an adjuster out to look at my tie rod and my axle? Are you kidding? Like he's going to SEE how bad they are? The shop that estimated it has no clue why they need to come out.... just making this process longer! I'm ready to be driving it again!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

whenever you hit a certain dollar amount, the adjuster MUST go out there. 
happened to me in my tt hit and run also. 
adjuster wanted me to sellte for "repaired" headlight housings. 
I demanded new ones. 
Wanted me to settle for a used bumper. 
I demanded new. 
Did not want to change busted belly pan. 
I demanded it get changed. 

Allstate insurance FTW


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah they gave me a great price for all the exterior stuff and now they're being dumb about what really messed up my cars drivability! Kinda ticks me off


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah insurance companies blow sometimes


----------

